
Ask HN: What are some alternatives to Unity? - nafizh
I have recently switched from mac to ubuntu but don&#x27;t quite like the unity desktop. What are some stable, aesthetically pleasant alternatives to unity?
======
MyraMains
Cinnamon and Mate... though I am not sure if either is available on Ubuntu,
but they should be!

~~~
wprapido
both work like a charm under ubuntu for me

------
Davidbrcz
cinnamon desktop

------
anonmous
Macbuntu?

------
hnhnic
Elementary. Not sure if it's an Ubuntu desktop, or just a debian-based distro.
Also like Cinnamon, Mate on Mint.

